# 54640 vs 54600



## Mary P (Jan 27, 2012)

? please

op - detrosion of rt testilce and bil. orchiopexy

can you code both 54600 for torsion and 54640 for orchiopexy

thanks for any help


----------



## bill2doc (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes you should be able to report 54640-50 as primary and 54600-51 as secondary code. Hope that helps.

Good luck


----------

